# Default User Title Information



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

You can only change your user title if you become a DBSTAlk club member .. 
You can do this under QuickLinks at the top of each page.

There are default user titles that appear as you get more posts:



*User Title*
|
*Minimum Posts*

New Member | 0 
Cool Member | 10 
Mentor | 30 
AllStar | 50 
Legend | 100 
Godfather | 250 
Icon | 500 
Hall Of Fame | 1000


----------

